
Hacked Hikvision IP Camera Map - kator
https://ipvm.com/reports/hik-hack-map
======
taf2
Shouldn’t we take each address and send them a post card with a photo from the
camera and let them know the camera is hacked? Use one of the many “postcard
api”’s to automate it and it should actually be pretty fun. You could raise
the money perhaps and include a QR code that takes people to a web addresss to
help them fix the specific web camera model detected at their address. Any
marketing:development agency could bankroll this and enjoy some free press

